# ICD10 Book Spiral-Bound



## camillecoder@hotmail.com (Jan 9, 2014)

Has anyone seen spiral-bound books for sale?  I don't want a glue-bound book but that's all I have found so far.


----------



## msoutherland1@yahoo.com (Jan 10, 2014)

*Spiral Bound ICD-10CM Draft 2014*

Contexo makes the spiral bound version.  It was more expensive but worth it in my opinion.  I found it on Amazon.


----------



## camillecoder@hotmail.com (Jan 14, 2014)

Thanks!  That's the only one I've found.  As of today it's $110 on decisionhealth.com and on backorder.


----------



## Monika Liddle (Jan 15, 2014)

*Spiral ICD10 Books*

Hi,

The only one I have found is from Contexo. I have the 2013 version and was worth the money. I like the fact that in the tabular section, they had broken out the codes with the placeholders. I have seen several books that don't have that.


----------

